

news.ycombinator meetup - Cambridge, MA  - bokonist

We did a news.ycombinator.com meetup this past June and the turnout was great.  Let's do another.  It would be great to have a mix of summer ycombinator startups and people thinking of applying this October.<p>For a time/place, how about:
Sunday, August 19th at 7 PM
1369 Coffee House in Central Square
757 Massachusetts Ave.
Cambridge, MA 02139<p>Leave a comment if you are interested.<p><p>
======
ed
Hey Bokonist,

This sounds great. I was actually planning on getting this organized myself
but wanted to give the teams some time to cool off after Demo Day.

If you need any help organizing let me know (see profile). Jessica said she'd
try to drop in so I'll let her know that a time has been decided. I also have
the email list from the last meet-up and would be more than happy to pass that
along.

------
ed
(I forgot to mention) I'm in. I'll probably drop in early to do some hacking
in the coffee shop so if anyone wants to just chill and code, let me know.

Also, could the people attending tell us about themselves? It'd be great to
see what kind of crowd we're going to get this time!

~~~
dfranke
I graduated last May from the University of Florida and am now working in
Boston for a startup that makes a web-based sports MMO. Before I took the job
I applied to YC with an idea for a tool that would make administering and
refactoring databases less painful, but was rejected, probably because my
cofounder was still in college and intended to go back after the summer. The
idea has since morphed into a web-based RDBMS designed to run on AWS.

Although I like the people I'm working with and think the company has a decent
chance, ASP is rotting my brain. I'd be much happier working on the database
startup if I could find a new co-founder and seed funding. I'm not planning on
applying to this YC funding round since I'd rather wait six months for the
next one and stay in Boston, but anyone interested in applying with me could
persuade me otherwise.

------
davidw
This might be an opportune moment to mention the (not very active) IRC
channel: #news.yc on Freenode.

~~~
ed
incidentally, the last meet-up was organized in response to someone suggesting
that news.YC set up an IRC channel

------
edgeztv
Sounds good. I just wanted to suggest Andala Coffee House nearbly because they
have free WiFi in contrast to 1369.

Here's the link: <http://www.yelp.com/biz/QAbqOn5VhO4k15_wfSQdvg>

------
knewjax
Theres i also Diesel Cafe in Davis Square. Much Much bigger space with lots
more tables and even a pool table. Also has WiFi

<http://www.yelp.com/biz/c67rQbz3CEXyI0nd5kG-Uw>

------
pbnaidu
Great idea, yes I'll be there. I am also looking for a co-founder before
applying for winter program.

------
vonsydov
Oh...man...I'd love to. But Sunday is bad for me, have a concert after 7pm.
How about Friday ?

------
pg
You can't have had a news.yc meetup last June. The site wasn't launched till
Feb.

~~~
dfranke
I'm saving a screenshot of this comment before Paul drinks his coffee and
looks at it again.

------
bobmah
Not sure I can make that time, but I am interested and will try to be there.

------
Goladus
I'd like to come, although I am not planning to apply for the next cycle.

~~~
bokonist
sure, come anyway

------
ivankirigin
How many folks from this round are still in Boston?

------
nabeel
great, I'll be there. although I second the vote for Andala's, as it is a
block from 1369, larger, has better coffee, and free wifi.

------
nostrademons
I'll probably be there. May be a little late.

------
alec
I'm interested and should be able to make it.

------
ivankirigin
My partner and I will be there. Sounds great.

------
champion
I'm interested and might be able to make it

------
toisanji
I will be there also.

------
lhong1
great. Will come with my partner from Babson.

-Li 

------
dfranke
I'll be there.

------
programnature
i am down.

~~~
macattack
Hey, this is Mac. I was interested in emailing you about our Synthetic Biology
seminar lunches, but your email address is bouncing (kovasb@gmail.com...)
what's the best way to contact you?

------
dstowell
+1

